# That pic in the URL box



## Mat (May 25, 2004)

I have been writing HTML for a few years, but have recently lost touch and have never known this anyway.

How do you place that image in the URL field of your browser.  If you don't know what I'm talking about here are some examples.

The VBulletin logo here.
The Apple @ www.apple.com
The little devil character @ www.pixelgirlpresents.com

Is it HTML or does it require some other embedded scripting?

Any help much appreciated.

Mat


----------



## rhg (May 25, 2004)

Put the following into the <head> ... </head> section of your HTML files:

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="/uri/of/your/favicon">


----------



## twister (May 25, 2004)

you have to create a .ico file to put up there.  Here is what i use on my website.  
<link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="favicon.ico">


----------



## mdnky (May 26, 2004)

Create your file in whatever program you like.  For the best results across multiple browsers, you'll need at least two versions in the file.  One needs to be 16px by 16px and the other 32px by 32px, both at a max of 256 colors.  You may want to have the 16px version in 16 colors for the older browsers.  It needs to be saved in Windows Icon Format (.ico).

You can get by with just naming it favicon.ico and uploading to the root directory of your site, but adding the link in the head section of your page is a better method.  Just make sure you use a full address for the href= part.

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.yoursite.com/favicon.ico" />


----------



## Mat (May 26, 2004)

Great!  Thanks a lot for that guys.

I'll put my site's URL in my sig when it's all upi and ready.

Thanks again.


----------



## twister (May 26, 2004)

Hey mdnky-

You say create two files??  How do you link to two files and what format is the other one in?


----------



## mdnky (May 27, 2004)

Not two files in the literal sense.  ICO files can have multiple sizes of an icon within the main file.


----------



## twister (May 28, 2004)

Ohh i have no idea how that works but ok.


----------



## mdnky (May 30, 2004)

It can be a royal pain in the U know what actually.  I usually just do a simple 16px version in 16 colors if a customer is die-hard on having one.


----------



## gumse (May 30, 2004)

Using a GIF and rename it to .ico works ok too.


----------

